# Tack shop name



## carys220 (1 June 2008)

I need a bit of help naming my new business.

I will be selling new and second hand tack and general horse/riding gear online as well as driving round to yards and setting up a little stall.

I was thinking of including one of my ponies' names, Molly, Merel and Cassie or my name, Carys or alternatively having something short and memorable. 

My OH and I have been thinking of names for a few days and the only ones we like are already taken.

So if anyone has any good ideas put them forward 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 please.


----------



## YorksG (1 June 2008)

Corny I know but 'bits and pieces' Or Molly's bits and pieces.


----------



## allijudd (1 June 2008)

All tacked up....
compete to beat....
ride and drive..
saddled up
equine
whips and spurs


----------



## random_rider (1 June 2008)

Oh i like yorkG idea


----------



## YorkshireLass (1 June 2008)

What about calling it 'Pimp My Ride' (only joking!)

Blazing Saddles

I will go away now *snigger*


----------



## kerilli (1 June 2008)

Tack On The Move.
Horsestuff.
Equissentials.
Mobilequestrian.


----------



## spider (1 June 2008)

Molly's Martingales
Cassie's Crops
Horsey Heaven
Saddle up


----------



## Donkeymad (1 June 2008)

I already know a 'ride and drive' and an 'equissentials' what about something totally blatantly simple, such as 'The tack Shop'!!


----------



## MizElz (1 June 2008)

Equisport?


----------



## mickey (1 June 2008)

I'd call it 'Tack on line' (not a great name but you get the idea) or something with a reference to internet sales. Once people are on the site you can advertise your service of travelling out to yards and possibly get some takers for setting up at their venue.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (1 June 2008)

Something which is easy to remember, and says what it does!  You need to be easily found via the web, yellow pages, yell.com.  The yell 24/7 advertising seems to be working well for us.


----------



## Emma27 (1 June 2008)

Tack shop in my village (since closed) was called Clippety Clop The Equestrian Shop.


----------



## carys220 (2 June 2008)

Some great names, plenty of food for thought. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tye_bo (2 June 2008)

There is some great ideas I don't think I can beat them.   I would just echo those who have said keep it short and simple and most importantly relevant.   Make sure the domain name is also available.   I personally wouldn't include your name/horses name as it's not relevant to anyone else and looks a bit twee in my opinion.   Go for something more professional and easy to remember.


----------



## chillidragon (2 June 2008)

HACK atTACK (har har) or
Hack 'n Tack
Divine Equine
eQuine Online (as in the lowercase 'e' to stress the online bit?)
TaFeClo (okay, random but a shortening of TAck, FEed and CLOthes)
The Plod-Father

Okay, I am going to crawl back under my rock now.


----------

